# Weaned Jersey Heifers SW TN



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I have been working with a small group of people looking for Jersey bottle babies and this afternoon I was contacted by someone who has weaned Jersey heifers for sale. I am extending this offer as it was given to me and charging a $25 finder's fee per calf, for the time I have committed to this search. The heifers are from Ohio. They have good dairy genetics from clean and tested herds. Price is $2.50 / lb plus transportation. Youngest available are 3 months up to 5 months. I was quoted around $400 to $500 per heifer. They are on grain and hay. You can choose your age and price. They will be brought by a couple of us to sw Tennessee and can be picked up here. My micro farm is in Adamsville, TN. If anyone is seriously interested with cash in hand please reply to this post by tomorrow (Feb. 23) by 9 am when I will commit to buying the heifers. 

I have been paying $300 on average for quality milk replacer per calf to get them to 16 week weaning age so the price is pretty good and the work is done. 

I am offering to HT families as a gesture but please don't ask for what I don't have. I've worked hard to find Jerseys and already have the minimum committed to purchase so I am not looking for sales and certainly not looking to complicate my life with other people's stress. I've been an HT'er for over a decade and have never ripped anyone off. 

No photos available. They are purebred Jersey. Please no tire kickers. Just want to share this good fortune with those who have been looking. 

These are not sale barn calves.

If this time goes well I will purchase again and definitely purchase bottle babies in warmer weather in a few months. I will post again when that happens but next time, it will be business and I will charge extra per calf. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## LeahN (Oct 18, 2003)

Are there any jersey heifers left for sale?


----------

